# [SOLVED] Adobe After Effects CS5.5 rendering problem?



## Ziriah (Jun 21, 2012)

Since two nights ago, I have been having trouble rendering clips on AE. The clip renders completely but when I go to play the .avi file, there are black bars interrupting the video. It's difficult to explain so I have uploaded a short video of what happens after rendering: 
Adobe After Effects rendering problem- YouTube

The only problem that I can think of that caused this was when I put Optical Flares into AE successfully which was around the same time but I have removed Optical Flares and the problem is still occuring. Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Adobe After Effects CS5.5 rendering problem?*

does it do it for all clips?
do all the clips play normally in whatever your player is? (VLC, Media Player Classic, Windows Media Player)
are you using the computer for other applications while clip is rendering?
do the fps and field order settings for your comps in AE match the source clips specs?


----------



## Ziriah (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Adobe After Effects CS5.5 rendering problem?*

Both VLC and Windows Media Player have the same playback.
I usually just leave AE to it while rendering as my system can get laggy but I almost always have Google Chrome open which I didn't think could be a possible problem.
I haven't checked up on the specs that AE needs to render but I know that I used to be able to render fine so I don't think that's the problem. If required, my specs are: 
Windows 7 Home Premium SP1
4GB Installed memory (RAM)
Intel Core i5 @ 2.30 GHz Processor
320GB hard drive
64-bit Operation System
1GB video/graphics card


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Adobe After Effects CS5.5 rendering problem?*

what software are you using to capture the action? and at what fps?
there doesn't look to be any effects applied - is that correct?
I'm just wondering if there is a problem in the capture settings vs project settings vs export/render settings.

Your comp specs are adequate for AE - how big (on import) is the file you are rendering?


----------



## Ziriah (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Adobe After Effects CS5.5 rendering problem?*

I don't quite understand the first question but I have been using Call of Duty clips uploaded using the theatre mode to YouTube which are not in HD.
I mainly use Twixtor effect which is a plug-in which smoothly slows down a clip but I have tried rendering a normal clip with no effects applied and the problem still occurs.
I don't believe I have touched the render settings and are on default ever since I have had AE.
The file being rendered is about only 100-500 kb as I am only aiming to add twixtor to a clip with only about 2 seconds long.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Adobe After Effects CS5.5 rendering problem?*

OK - just trying to get a handle on your workflow - you are uploading clips to Youtube from COD using theatre mode - are you then downloading them from Youtube to edit in AE with Twixtor? or do you save/retrieve them from COD folders on your computer hard drive and then import to AE?

If the first way (via Youtube) you are going to be working with a fairly heavily compressed file which may cause anomalies in AE rendering.

have you any clips you have successfully rendered in AE before that you can try and see if they now don't render properly?

Twixtor can be tricky at times - doesn't like lots of movement in the backgrounds of clips, plainer backgrounds (sky, desert etc) are best, though you say that clips with no effects do the same so we can most likely rule it out as a cause in this case.


----------



## Ziriah (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Adobe After Effects CS5.5 rendering problem?*

I have re-rendered a clip I previously used and it successfully played back without any black bars or anything so I guess it just depends on the clip. 
Thank you very much for your support.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Adobe After Effects CS5.5 rendering problem?*

no problem - I think you are right - some clips may be corrupted by the processes they undergo before you get them into AE

i found this interesting page - may help you if you aren't already aware of this process - the closer to the source file you can get (least amount of processing that is) the more likely of success you will be :smile:


----------



## Ziriah (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Adobe After Effects CS5.5 rendering problem?*

Hi again, I thought I had the problem sorted but now all clips I render are now being interrupted by small and large bars of a sort of static image instead of black. This is happening to all clips including the ones I used to be able to render. Help again? 
If it's my render settings for AE, would you happen to know how to set them to default? :s


----------



## Ziriah (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Adobe After Effects CS5.5 rendering problem?*

Never mind, I have altered my render settings and my clips are rendering just fine now.


----------

